# little bitty piggy



## wittdog (Jun 14, 2006)

Well the boys are talking about going whole hog on Buford. Last year I did a small suckling pig on my old pit, the boys want to do it again…………I know that getting a small pig isn’t really cost efficient but the kids want it and I’m kicking the idea around…..So Bufords smoke chamber is 36 x 24 how big of a pig do you think I can get on him? What should my pit temp be?  Where do I measure the internal temp of the pig? And how long do you think the cook is going to be?


----------



## wittdog (Jun 14, 2006)

DAT'S I think you need to send a pigeon up to Festus so I can get some advice.   Cappy I though you guys invented the whole pig thing? :razz:  Am I now blackballed because my wife joined? I wish Puff was here to give me some advice.  Woodman said something about a texas site that might be able to help? :eep:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 14, 2006)

Pigs is our resident whole hog expert.  My grill is 3 by 4 and I can get a
100 pounder on easily, split down the backbone and laid out flat.
Now a suckling pig usually isn't done in that style.  How you gonna cook it?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 14, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Pigs is our resident whole hog expert.  My grill is 3 by 4 and I can get a
> 100 pounder on easily, split down the backbone and laid out flat.
> Now a suckling pig usually isn't done in that style.  How you gonna cook it?


I plumb done told the boy I would get a 100# or so and have half it butchered and wrapped, Then do the other half on the pit.     :grin:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 14, 2006)

sounds like he's trying to impress the boys.  a 70 pounder butterflied
usually does the trick (head on, of course, to be traditional), but if he's
going to have it sittin there like a suckling pig with its legs all tucked
up under it, well, I guess he could still get around a 70 pounder on there
if his pit has enough head room.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 14, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":dgauo5nv]Pigs is our resident whole hog expert.  My grill is 3 by 4 and I can get a
> 100 pounder on easily, split down the backbone and laid out flat.
> Now a suckling pig usually isn't done in that style.  How you gonna cook it?


I plumb done told the boy I would get a 100# or so and have half it butchered and wrapped, Then do the other half on the pit.     :grin:[/quote:dgauo5nv]
Pigs pal I told ya I don't have any frezzer space for a 1/2 pig  :grin: Besides my kids don't want to cook 1/2 a pig they want a whole one even if it is a itty bitty piggy. And what my boys want they get...........I don't care how long it takes to cook either I'm going to do it on vacation.
Cappy I 'm looking for sugestions on how to cook it.  I'm trying to get this all thought out before hand. Thanks for the help.
I wasn't going to butterfly it just kind of put'er in and let it rip?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 14, 2006)

no experience with a piggy sittin on it's haunches, but I'd shoot for a 50
to 60 pounder.  Hopefully it'll be done in the thick parts before the thin
parts dry out.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 14, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> no experience with a piggy sittin on it's haunches, but I'd shoot for a 50
> to 60 pounder.  Hopefully it'll be done in the thick parts before the thin
> parts dry out.


I could have the butcher kneecap the pig, and what If I foiled the thicker parts partway thru the cook?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 14, 2006)

Just don't know about cooking that way, I've never done it.  Plenty of folks do though, I just don't want to give you bad advice.

Ain't this impressive enough?


----------



## wittdog (Jun 14, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Just don't know about cooking that way, I've never done it.  Plenty of folks do though, I just don't want to give you bad advice.
> 
> Ain't this impressive enough?


That looks good I just don't think it will fit like that.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 14, 2006)

I bet a 50 pounder would.  Let me go measure mine, maybe it's 2 by 3 too.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 14, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I bet a 50 pounder would.  Let me go measure mine, maybe it's 2 by 3 too.


I bet it would to I think the last one was like 45 lbs? I'll have to check with the mrs. she members things better than I do.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 14, 2006)

ok, mines 3 x 4, but I've done a hundred pounder on there butterflied
like that.  I'm sure you can fit a 50 pounder on there.  You might want
to have the butcher cut off the legs below the knees, or just keep a hacksaw handy.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 14, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> ok, mines 3 x 4, but I've done a hundred pounder on there butterflied
> like that.  I'm sure you can fit a 50 pounder on there.  You might want
> to have the butcher cut off the legs below the knees, or just keep a hacksaw handy.


Thanks cappy we'll keep ya updated the cook will happen the 2 or 3 week in August.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 14, 2006)

yikes, you couldn't pay me enough to do a whole hog in August down here.  Heat index levels will be over 100.  That's why down here, October is Hog Killin Time.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 14, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> yikes, you couldn't pay me enough to do a whole hog in August down here.  Heat index levels will be over 100.  That's why down here, October is Hog Killin Time.


Cappy I aint killing it I'm just cooking it.  :grin: And I'm on VACATION that's the one time of year I don't care how hot it gets.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 14, 2006)

I can dig it.  January is one of my favorite times to cook outside.


----------



## cleglue (Jun 14, 2006)

Witt,

Here is a site I visited along time ago.  It seems they have updated it since I've been there.
http://www.3men.com/bbq_whole_pig.htm


----------



## Wittdogs B (Jun 14, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm thinking it was 37 lbs.... but not sure.  But Buford is bigger than the one we cooked on last year, so 50 might be ok.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2006)

Wittdogs B said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm thinking it was 37 lbs.... but not sure.  But Buford is bigger than the one we cooked on last year, so 50 might be ok.[/quote:22n5geam]
This is gonna be fun ~ Mr and Mrs Wittdog "communicating" on a public bbq forum.  :grin:  :grin:  #-o









 :!:


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 14, 2006)

What the hell kind of advice could I give for cooking a whole pig  
Never done it  


Smart-ass :!:


----------



## wittdog (Jun 15, 2006)

Wittdogs B said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm thinking it was 37 lbs.... but not sure.  But Buford is bigger than the one we cooked on last year, so 50 might be ok.[/quote:2h7w58vj]

Tony was bigger than 37lbs more like 45lbs. 
Thanks for your help guys we will get you updated as the cook happens


----------



## Finney (Jun 15, 2006)

Now that's an interesting conceipt.


----------

